

How to purchase an iPhone app - bdfh42
http://www.futuretap.com/blog/how-to-purchase-an-iphone-app/

======
futuretap
was also reported on TechCrunch:
[http://www.techcrunch.com/2008/12/17/futuretap-taps-
taptapta...](http://www.techcrunch.com/2008/12/17/futuretap-taps-taptaptaps-
where-to-iphone-application/)

